# New member post



## Marushimajo (Mar 3, 2020)

Hi! 
we Finally got a little kitty this past December. She was a rescue from the streets of Japan (where we currently live) for our kids to grow up with. She is super adorable and highly entertaining. However, she has also inspired many questions about cats. I hope to be able to learn a lot from you all! Thanks!!


----------

